# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الظلم الظلم

## ود ميما

* 
يا جماعة الخير اقول ليكم حاجةملينا من الشكاوي والجعيرتراكم ظلم الحكام وظلم اللجان وظلم الانحاداهون حيوان يتجرأ ويظلمنا عيان وفي استادنا .اصبح برنامج رضا مبرمج علي هضم حقوق المريخ وسنفزاز جماهيره؟ونحن الصفوة متمسكين بصفائنا ولا نحرك ساكن.نتقدم بالشكاوي ونأكد للجمهور صحتها وتطلع فشوش!تشكينا الفرق الاخري يفصلوا في شكواها قبل غروب الشمس!نشكي نحن لننتظر اجتماع  الجنة واكتمال النصاب وحضور مجدي وهات يا زمن!!!يقزف غيرنا الميدان بالقوارير يغرموهم 2 الفيقزف جمهورنا بنفس القوارير يغرموهم 5 الف!من نحن وما هي نوعية صلتنا بالسودان؟مجدي يهدد بطريقة واضحة بسحبنا من الابطال إذا انسحبنا من الممتاز!!!! هل هذا هدف يسعي له؟؟؟؟ يامجلس الادارة حافظوا علي إرث النادي وعلي جمهوره لقد صرفتم فيه  الكثير ولكن فرطتم في الكثير! اين ناس القانون من المريخاب ؟ولماذا خامد صوتكم! اين قرار مجلس الادارة بمقاطعة حكام الخرطوم؟طالما انتم لا  تحترمون قراراتكم فأولي ان لا يحترمكم احد!!! مادمتم غير جادين فيما تتخذونه من مواقف اتخذتموها بالاجماع في  جلسة رسمية فكيف يهاب الاتحاد او يرف له جبين من مواقفكم الهزلية؟ خذوا موقف واحد شجاع في قضية عادلة وصحيحة وملكوا الجمهور الحقائق  في مؤتمر صحفي واعكسوا للاتحاد رأيه فيكم وقفلوا التادي وسلموا المفتاح للوزير  والزموا الاتحاد  بالخسائر.


 



*

----------


## زول هناك

*ضف الي ذلك ملاحظة مهمة الشركة الراعية  للما ممتاز لما تعرف البطل المشبوه تنشط في تقديم مهرجان غير مسبوق 
  منذ متي قبل  النهاية ب7  جولات تعلن الشركة الراعية قيام مهرجان ضخم غير مسبوق 
  بدينا نشك في كل شي من حولنا 
معقول في كل الحبهات نحن ضعيفين كدا  ؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم جدا 

*

----------

